
Increase your productivity with a gaming mouse - marioch4
https://graymatters.substack.com/p/-how-to-boost-your-productivity-with
======
legopiece
Many good points. Would love to see a similar article but focused on using a
gaming mouse on Mac. I've never been a fan of the magic mouse's ergonomics...

